# reindeer moss



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

just got given a bag of reindeer moss which is dark green can i use this in my crested gecko's and leopard gecko's vivs


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone??????


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

ive used it once in my crestie hides and that was a year ago and their all still alive so yes it should be ok for cresties.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Reindeer moss is naturally a very light colour - the variations of green, red etc that are often sold have actually been dyed that colour. Usually, the dyes used are perfectly safe but if you have no idea of the shop it came from or the brand so that you can double check then I would perhaps avoid it, certainly in the crestie tank because frequent spraying could cause the dyes to leech out.


----------

